#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 收不到認證信函

## 弦月

會員  狼流閃剛剛向我反應關於其註冊後卻遲遲沒有收到認證信函的問題
麻煩狼王白牙幫忙看看，他是否輸入了錯誤的電子信箱
電子信箱如下：
rowmepvxs@gmail.com
感謝！

----------


## 狼王白牙

已經使用狼爪爪啟用狼流閃的帳戶。

最近大部分的新會員都反映收不到認證信函，都需要一個個蹭過去....是啟用帳戶

還要麻煩雪麒檢查一下郵件系統問題。

----------


## 雪麒

我已經測試過，至少發到我自己的幾個郵箱都沒有問題。

有時某些郵件服務商可能會將此類伺服器自動發送的郵件歸入垃圾郵件，請至垃圾郵件中查找是否有對應郵件。

以及可以把 admin@wolfbbs.net加入白名單。

之前已經給Email未認證用戶設置了專門的公告對此進行提示，若未收到郵件可直接私訊我或白牙。

----------

